# slipped lapband



## CINDYMALONE (Aug 11, 2011)

i am trying to find the best ICD 9 code for a slipped lapband. i have been using the code 996.59. also use this for flipped band and leaky port. the hospital is using 998.89. the insurance companies are denying for LCD. any better suggestions.


----------



## lindacoder (Aug 11, 2011)

I use the 996.59 and have not had trouble with denials. Thank goodness there are new ICD9 codes specific for bariatric complications starting in October!!!


----------

